# Message for IRISH EYES



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Irish Eyes!!

Thanks so much for the pm.  I did try to reply to you but your Inbox is full huni!

Anyway, enjoy Bon Jovi - that sounds FAB!

Speak to you soon
Love Gill xo


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Gill, will delete a few things now. Will you send me a longer pm to tell me how you are


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Oh Irisheyes
Enjoy Bon Jovi...the sexy beast!!!!
love astridxx

p.s i am going to see Take That next week my DH is horrified....i think alot of people are..but i am looking forward to it....


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes,hope it is good!!! And hope it doesnt pee down as it is outdoors!!!! Think dh a bit put out that i love Jon soooo much but he is the same age so i say thats why i was attracted to him. Plus they are both fair/blonde!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

how lovely Irisheyes.....my dh hasn't got a hair on his head....he would love to be blonde.....
I suppose i could fall in love with Kojak and then he would feel at home..!!!
xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Enjoy Take that. Before Bon Jovi my big group was Duran Duran who i saw 2 yrs ago again! Great night! My poor baby sister has been to concerts with me.She is 8 yrs younger so i must have driven her nuts listening to them if she remembers the songs!!  going home now -schools ocer. Thank God!!! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls. BON JOVI concert was absolutley FANTASTIC!!! Sooo glad i went and we were in the golden circle at the front only 20 feet from thr gorgeous Jon himself! And he still gorgeous!!! I've fallen in love all over again   Definitely going to next one!!! Fancy his home crowd in New Jersey!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Irisheyes
Glad you had a lovely time....ummm nice seats!!!
I hope the DH didn't get a touch of the ole green monster? 
Love astridx


----------

